# Bike Basket



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

I'm tempted to get fit by cycling and would love to take Willow with me but it wont be very easy/smart to have her on a lead running next to the bike (mainly because she's not competant when it comes to walking to heel yet and adding the bike element will surely make it worse!?). I was wondering whether anyone has tried putting their cockapoos into baskets on the front of the bike? The baskets they had in Halfords all looked really small and I assume I would need one big enough for her to lie down completely in if she so wished. Just wondered what experiences others have had in this area! If the consensus is it's a bit of a mental idea, I won't continue on this route!!

Thanks!!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Julie has Millie in a basket, milliedog, if you search there are some lovely pictures , can't wait to see yours x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Indeed I do. I've had Millie in the bike basket since tiny.
This is the basket I use, sold by Canine Concept http://canineconcepts.co.uk/en/dpg-...kybasket-dog-cycle-carrier-8032668846012.html It has a short clip on the inside to attach to their collar.
I would say it takes a bit of practice so try cycling somewhere quiet first. Having a dog on the front of your bike does effect the balance of the bike. 

Reward and treat to start with so they learn to keep settled in in the basket. Do you have a command for keeping Willow calm and quiet, ie use Settle.

Millie weighs just shy of 10kg and she fits into the basket comfortably. She is better in the basket now than when she was small. Millie has also learnt to run along side the bike and then asks to come back into the basket when she wants a lift 

Millie as a puppy









About 7 months old









Running along with Chris









Just over a year old and fully grown


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

This is pretty cool...


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

This is such a great idea I never knew there was such a thing...I am definitely looking into getting one for Nelly! :whoo:


----------



## designsbyisis (Dec 27, 2011)

That looks brilliant


Sent from my iPhone 
Lisa - mum of 3 boys, Dexter Cockapoo & 4 hens !


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

Very very cool!! Wish I'd started when she was tiny but she'll probably adapt! Thanks for the pics Julie, very very cute!!


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

My only worry is what happens in case of accident. Dogs wouldn't know what had hit them. By all means risk your own lives but not the dogs. You have the choice the dog dosn't. Sorry to be blunt but accidents do happen.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

deb said:


> My only worry is what happens in case of accident. Dogs wouldn't know what had hit them. By all means risk your own lives but not the dogs. You have the choice the dog dosn't. Sorry to be blunt but accidents do happen.


I guess it's the same as taking a dog in the car.. Accidents happen there too.


----------



## Lozzie (Apr 1, 2012)

You could get hit by a car whilst walking your dog, or they could run to a road whilst off lead, or your house could catch fire (which has actually happened to Willow- lucklily she was rescued by the fire service in time but she was shut in the kitchen where the fire started). I don't think we should wrap our dogs in bubble wrap just be careful as you would with a child.


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

Would you take a child on a bike without a helmet? Some people can be so selfish just to get a few oh that looks so cute. Ban me from this site if i am out of order but i feel very upset that no one can see the real danger.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I think if you speak to Julie who has taken Millie out from a young age you will find she is not doing it for cute reasons.. She is doing it because it's part of her life and she is involving her dog. I'm sure anyone else who decides to do this will be taking the necessary precautions.


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

what precations would they be. do they do helmets for dogs. if you take your dog in a bike basket you are risking your dogs life. i am not being a kiljoy just stating the facts!!!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

deb said:


> My only worry is what happens in case of accident. Dogs wouldn't know what had hit them. By all means risk your own lives but not the dogs. You have the choice the dog dosn't. Sorry to be blunt but accidents do happen.





deb said:


> Would you take a child on a bike without a helmet? Some people can be so selfish just to get a few oh that looks so cute. Ban me from this site if i am out of order but i feel very upset that no one can see the real danger.


You've rumbled me Debs, I completely do it for the oohs and ahhs I get. 

Sorry I couldn't resist. 

Actually Debs you are right to consider the risk of taking a dog on the bike. I certainly wouldn't advocate riding on a busy road with a dog in the basket. I rarely go on roads unless they are fairly quiet with little traffic. Whenever I have Millie on the bike I have to be careful of balance - if Millie moves, even to just get comfy again, it can upset the balance on the bike, not disastrously so, but enough for me to be mindful of my cycling skills.

By and large I cycle on paths and the promenade. And yes, I do gets lots of 'cute' comments which are an added bonus.

All that said, I wouldn't put me or Millie in danger, but neither will I wrap us up in cotton wool.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

http://www.zoomergear.com/


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

deb said:


> what precations would they be. do they do helmets for dogs. if you take your dog in a bike basket you are risking your dogs life. i am not being a kiljoy just stating the facts!!!


Also if you take your dog in the car you risk it's life. There are many things that we do everyday which have the potential to be dangerous to us or our dogs.

I don't cycle nor do I intend on getting a dog basket for the bike but I think that those who do should be left to make their own decision.


----------



## Duckdog (Jul 23, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> http://www.zoomergear.com/


LMAO!!!:laugh:


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Duckdog said:


> LMAO!!!:laugh:


Very sensible I thought...


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Perfect, I'll get on and order one


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes Julie, thought it might be of particular interest to you.


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

this will be my last post on this site. i feel like i am waisting my time with this thread as you all know far more than me about road safety. i just hope you do keep safe but take it from me the floor is a real hard place to fall.


----------



## benson (Apr 18, 2012)

Think this a very good idea. Recently bought a mobility scooter (specially so I can take Benson for the walks he is going to need when he is older) will look into seeing if I can find one to fit on the scooter I have.


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

benson said:


> Think this a very good idea. Recently bought a mobility scooter (specially so I can take Benson for the walks he is going to need when he is older) will look into seeing if I can find one to fit on the scooter I have.


My neighbour mends mobility scooters and when he's out test driving them his border collie sits on the foot plate between his knees. Proud as punch he is to be getting a ride.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I've seen quite a few dogs around here getting a ride on their owners mobility scooters! Most of them walk then get a ride when they are tired! They seem to love it!


----------



## Spoiledpooch (Jan 1, 2011)

We tried one when we just had one. She weighs 15 lbs. And it was tricky for my husband to balance her let alone me trying. And now with two and the second one at17 lbs...we decided not to ride her anymore. She really did not like it all that well either...though was quite the conversation starter. Lol.


----------



## ariddle4u (Jul 24, 2012)

I love this! My husband and I love to ride bikes and we just bought our first pupppy cockapoo. I was wondering if I could take her on our bike rides...how perfect this is!


----------

